# Help with Lathe Parts/Tool Rests



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

I purchased the lathe that DLorine had posted in the classifieds. Lathe has Homier Distributing Stock # WL6/03028. Instruction Manual says MCS-1000. 
40" length by 14" diameter.

Lathe is missing the tool rests. Manual lists a 6" and 12". The banjo or bracket that holds the rest has a hole that is 13/16" or 7/8". 

Any ideas where I might pick up a couple of tool rests local in Houston? 

Saw a few on ebay. Not much information on the Homier Wood Lathe online. Quite a bit on Homier Metal lathes.

John


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That should be a 'standard' size. I would give Steve LeGrue over at The Cutting Edge a call and see what he has. If you have access to a welder or know someone that does....you can make your own out of some 7/8 round stock. I know a lot of turners that shelf the OEM rest and make their own. Just a thought. Good luck! gb

http://www.cuttingedgetools.com/


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the advice on the cuttingedge and making my own. Looking forward to doing some turning. Been hauling some wood around for 25 years with me.

Probably so dry it will turn to dust.

John



galvbay said:


> That should be a 'standard' size. I would give Steve LeGrue over at The Cutting Edge a call and see what he has. If you have access to a welder or know someone that does....you can make your own out of some 7/8 round stock. I know a lot of turners that shelf the OEM rest and make their own. Just a thought. Good luck! gb
> 
> http://www.cuttingedgetools.com/


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Glad to help out John. We have a *GREAT* group here. Keep us posted on any projects you are working on. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My 1642 has a 1" and I think that Palmgren had a 7/8ths Try Sears they may have some in stock. I sent all mine back with the lathe.


I just remembered I had one made for the palmgren that you can have if you want. It won't fit anything I have right now. Its not pretty but the price is right LOL


----------

